# Need suggestion For AMD A10 Laptops



## Ashokkumar01cbe (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi digitians 
First of all i am an Engineering Student. I am planning to buy a new laptop.My budget is under 40000Rs . My daily usage in a laptop will be around 6 to 8 hours daily, surfing in the website for 3-4 hours, a little bit of work in photoshop, After Effects, and also in some 3D making software such as MAYA,Watching HD videos,Gaming for 1 hour,some programming for 1-2hours and , Downloading in torrentz thats it . the only brand i am planning to buy is HP. when i surfing in Flipkart website i found laptop HP Pavilion G6-2313AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A10/ 6GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 2.5 GB Graph) . Most of my Friends said that go for INTEL Processors NOT with AMD Because in AMD processors The heating issues will be high and its not suitable for Hot countries like India And they also added up that The Above laptop and AMD laptops have very short life span of maximum 2 years and also One of my friend said that AMD powered laptops will work at blazing speed only at for a month from buying then its speed also goes down, I shocked after hearing all these. At last they suggested the HP Pavilion G4-2049TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS/ 1GB Graph. Is my friends statements are true? Please guide me for making me a good decision.if you suggest me the AMD laptops tell me how it is par with INTEL 3rd generation Ivy bridge processors?is above AMD laptop will suits my budget and mainly my usage,or its better to go for Intel Powered lapptops.If you found any laptops better than these above said laptops of HP Pavilion G6-2313AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A10/ 6GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 2.5 GB Graph
Thanks in Advance...


----------



## tkin (Jan 26, 2013)

Get the lappy with AMD A10, and amd more heat is a myth, plus dual graphics will allow you to play games better, I am myself buying one very soon, Ci5 is good, but compared to A10 ci3 is not that big an improvement.


----------



## powerstarprince (Jan 26, 2013)

Go for the a10 it has a better integrated gpu , also powerful for gaming using crossfire. Moreover it is cheaper and comes in a 15 inch laptop, bigger screen is better for photoshop, 3d software, movies, gaming and stuff. Every laptop gets heated under heavy load. a10 is quad core and thus they will heat up but it's still normal. My intel quad core reaches max 95 C using turbo boost in hot regions like chennai while playing games such as assassin's creed 2 and crysis 2.

Choose intel one only if ur fan of intel proc and that u need a laptop that can be portable and lighter.


----------



## tkin (Jan 26, 2013)

shadow said:


> Go for the a10 it has a better integrated gpu , also powerful for gaming using crossfire. Moreover it is cheaper and comes in a 15 inch laptop, bigger screen is better for photoshop, 3d software, movies, gaming and stuff. Every laptop gets heated under heavy load. a10 is quad core and thus they will heat up but it's still normal. *My intel quad core reaches max 95 C using turbo boost* in hot regions like chennai while playing games such as assassin's creed 2 and crysis 2.
> 
> Choose intel one only if ur fan of intel proc and that u need a laptop that can be portable and lighter.


Better get a RMA asap, its completely abnormal, must be clogged with dust.


----------



## powerstarprince (Jan 27, 2013)

RMA means?


----------



## tkin (Jan 27, 2013)

shadow said:


> RMA means?


Get it serviced by  HP.


----------



## ico (Jan 28, 2013)

First of all, I'll begin with calling your friends as idiots. Especially the one that says the performance of a chip reduces after a month of use. From what I've used, Intel Pentium 4 was the biggest room heater out there. And currently on desktop, Ivy Bridge tends to run "hot" compared to AMD Vishera despite the latter having higher power consumption.



tkin said:


> Better get a RMA asap, its completely abnormal, must be clogged with dust.


It's not completely abnormal.

Laptops are known to reach 90~. Even my laptop having Intel i5-2410M reaches that under load.

Here's what 20 minutes of Batman: Arkham Asylum or 3 minutes of 7-zip Benchmark does to my laptop. Am I bothered? Absolutely not.

*i.imgur.com/fmcXf7n.png


----------



## tkin (Jan 28, 2013)

ico said:


> First of all, I'll begin with calling your friends as idiots. Especially the one that says the performance of a chip reduces after a month of use. From what I've used, Intel Pentium 4 was the biggest room heater out there. And currently on desktop, Ivy Bridge tends to run "hot" compared to AMD Vishera despite the latter having higher power consumption.
> 
> 
> It's not completely abnormal.
> ...


Its really high though, has it been like this all along? Specially because its still cold outside, and to hit 91c in this means you might experience thermal tripping in summer? Just saying.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 28, 2013)

I own amd a8 (hp pavilion g6-2005ax) and i WON'T RECOMMEND amd. My amd a8+7670 gets easily outperformed by intel corei3+intel hd3000 on assassin creed 3 and amazing spider man. Not only me many others are facing this problem. And as for the asymmetrical crossfire I don't think that works. Though I would agree that the drivers are still premature. Check this *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/167784-graphics-related-problem-hp-g6-2005ax.html


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 28, 2013)

^ are you certain of this ? I highly doubt this :/


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 28, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> ^ are you certain of this ? I highly doubt this :/



yes. At least this is what happening to me and that guy whose link i've  posted.


----------



## ico (Jan 28, 2013)

tkin said:


> Its really high though, has it been like this all along? Specially because its still cold outside, and to hit 91c in this means you might experience thermal tripping in summer? Just saying.


Nope. I haven't experienced anything special in summer. Same load temps in summer as well.

Neither the temperature is high. It's normal. Anything above this is high.



Harsh Pranami said:


> I own amd a8 (hp pavilion g6-2005ax) and i WON'T RECOMMEND amd. My amd a8+7670 gets easily outperformed by intel corei3+intel hd3000 on assassin creed 3 and amazing spider man. Not only me many others are facing this problem. And as for the asymmetrical crossfire I don't think that works. Though I would agree that the drivers are still premature. Check this *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/167784-graphics-related-problem-hp-g6-2005ax.html


Don't know what's wrong with your laptop, but my laptop i5-2410M + Intel HD 3000 + AMD HD 6470M doesn't outperform my room mate's G6-2005AX in any game you name. Not even close infact. Most games are slideshows on Intel HD 3000.
Mostly it is a problem with the game, not the machine. I hope the game is all patched up to the latest version.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 28, 2013)

ico said:


> Don't know what's wrong with your laptop, but my laptop i5-2410M + Intel HD 3000 + AMD HD 6470M doesn't outperform my room mate's G6-2005AX in any game you name. Not even close infact. Most games are slideshows on Intel HD 3000.
> Mostly it is a problem with the game, not the machine. I hope the game is all patched up to the latest version.



Probably. But those same games(same setup) ran perfectly on my room mate's intel core i5+7670. Thts why i think there is a problem with amd. Sorry a little off topic but can u please post the memory and core clock speeds of 7670 and 7640 of ur room mate's lappy. Once I tried overclocking and almost fried my lappy. I don't know how but i think i might have undeclocked it. Thanks


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 28, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> I own amd a8 (hp pavilion g6-2005ax) and i WON'T RECOMMEND amd. My amd a8+7670 gets easily outperformed by intel corei3+intel hd3000 on assassin creed 3 and amazing spider man. Not only me many others are facing this problem. And as for the asymmetrical crossfire I don't think that works. Though I would agree that the drivers are still premature. Check this *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/167784-graphics-related-problem-hp-g6-2005ax.html



are you serious? AC3 on HD3000? does it even run?

just check if the game is running in high performance mode. and yes, update the game.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 28, 2013)

Sam said:


> are you serious? AC3 on HD3000? does it even run?
> 
> just check if the game is running in high performance mode. and yes, update the game.


I'm sorry. It is nvidia 410m not hd 3000. Actually I searched like mad when 410m outperformed 7670 and came to know that it is a little better than hd 3000 only in terms of driver. After that i kept on addressing it as hd 3000 and now it seems that it has gotten into my mind. I'm sorry. But still the same setup of same games performed well on intel core i3+410m and corei3+7670m. I even posted this on computerforums.org and this was the reply " You urself answered ur question. amd a8<<core i3."
I could have posted the screenshots of all the above games on those three different lappys but holidays are going on in VTU and no one is in hostel including me.



tkin said:


> Get the lappy with AMD A10, and amd more heat is a myth, plus dual graphics will allow you to play games better, I am myself buying one very soon, Ci5 is good, but compared to A10 ci3 is not that big an improvement.


Dual graphics works in very few games. Also corei5>>amd a8. So why buy amd a10? Just to get boost in very few games?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 28, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> I'm sorry. It is nvidia 410m not hd 3000. Actually I searched like mad when 410m outperformed 7670 and came to know that it is a little better than hd 3000 only in terms of driver. After that i kept on addressing it as hd 3000 and now it seems that it has gotten into my mind. I'm sorry. But still the same setup of same games performed well on intel core i3+410m and corei3+7670m. I even posted this on computerforums.org and this was the reply " You urself answered ur question. amd a8<<core i3."
> I could have posted the screenshots of all the above games on those three different lappys but holidays are going on in VTU and no one is in hostel including me.



don't know about spiderman games but AC3 should work fine and easily outperform if you select single GPU. try it once. and update the game may also help.



Harsh Pranami said:


> Dual graphics works in very few games. Also corei5>>amd a8. So why buy amd a10? Just to get boost in very few games?



i5 + 7670M will outperform A10 based laptops in games but cheapest laptop with such a config cost at least 4k more with 15" screen. In the long term, i5 is the better choice but not everyone will be willing to sell out 4k more just for a processor upgrade.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks. Will try it with crossfire disabled.


----------



## Ashokkumar01cbe (Feb 9, 2013)

how is HP pavilion g4 2049TX can i go for it or HP  HP Pavilion G6-2313AX Laptop....


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 9, 2013)

^^ if you are ok with a 14" laptop, then go for it. but as i thought (and reviews say the same) the keyboard is a letdown.



> The only con i have observed so far is that the keyboard flexes at the lower right corner where the arrow keys are located. This happens when i press two or more arrow keys one after other at same time usually while playing games on it. Due to this the keyboard pushesh down and back up sometimes giving u a harsh noise or a click sound.
> It gets irritating when u only want to use the laptop keyboard for gaming. I'm not sure if it's the case with only my laptop or others also face a similar problem. I might need to replace the keyboard with a new one or remove it out and fix back in properly to eliminate the unnecessary flex. The up and down arrow keys though small aren't a hindrance to gaming. I feel comfortable playing on them, that's why i like using them and feel disturbed when it starts pushing down and makes that ugly noise.





> Now some CONS : Man, I miss my Dell Laptop's keyboard quality. Keys are quite responsive and wide but doesn't have the same tactile feeling that my Dell Vostro 1400 had. Tiny UP and DOWN arrow buttons means you can't use them for playing games (it's not an issue for me because I'm a righty and use 'W', 'A', 'D' and 'S' keys for movement could be issues with lefties)
> Space bar key is ****. It doesn't register soft taps. You need hit it like you do on a typewriter. Maybe it's an issue with my unit. I'll complain to HP and see what comes.



guess you'll have to invest in an external keyboard anyway.


----------



## akii17kr (Feb 9, 2013)

i don't know why.. but the many  shopkeepers also tell me that amd laptops had problems of over heating and most of complains for them when i ask them about buying them amd laptop
...strange
dun know what's reality ???


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 9, 2013)

profit margin is more when they Intel powered laptop. as simple as that. In my place some shopkeepers told me Dell laptops face more problem and promote Acer when this is totally not the case.


----------



## akii17kr (Feb 9, 2013)

Sam said:


> profit margin is more when they Intel powered laptop. as simple as that. In my place some shopkeepers told me Dell laptops face more problem and promote Acer when this is totally not the case.



bro plz come to my place and make this understand my dad... 
he thinks shopkeepers are rite..
even shop keepers said dat amd has problems and amd powered Samsung laptop has most...


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 9, 2013)

akii17kr said:


> bro plz come to my place and make this understand my dad...
> he thinks shopkeepers are rite..
> even shop keepers said dat amd has problems and amd powered Samsung laptop has most...


The shopkeeper is just trying to make money. Thats it


----------



## akii17kr (Feb 9, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> The shopkeeper is just trying to make money. Thats it



i've asked more then 5 shopkeepers 
mostly of them says amd powered Samsung laptops have heating issues....
soo if it is amd or Samsung for this reason ??
isn't Samsung laptops now have not much problems like earlier ??


----------



## tkin (Feb 9, 2013)

akii17kr said:


> i've asked more then 5 shopkeepers
> mostly of them says amd powered Samsung laptops have heating issues....
> soo if it is amd or Samsung for this reason ??
> isn't Samsung laptops now have not much problems like earlier ??


It could be samsung, they had heating issues with almost all their gaming lappies in the past, but AMD by default is not the issue, just look at HP lappys, no reviews in flipkart says they heat up.


----------



## powerstarprince (Feb 9, 2013)

Sam said:


> ^^ if you are ok with a 14" laptop, then go for it. but as i thought (and reviews say the same) the keyboard is a letdown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The keyboard is fine... no probz


----------



## akii17kr (Feb 9, 2013)

tkin said:


> It could be samsung, they had heating issues with almost all their gaming lappies in the past, but AMD by default is not the issue, just look at HP lappys, no reviews in flipkart says they heat up.



exactly !! amd has no such problems ..but if Samsung laptops have such problems still now ??,
isn't there a thread of Samsung series 3 laptop here so that we can know user's review.. ?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 9, 2013)

most of the Samsung laptops with midrange GPU have this kind of heating problem. Series 5 got completely revised to fix the heating & throttling issue. Anandtech should publish a review on a variant of Samsung NP355V5C (A8 4500M + 7670M) in the coming weeks. But for the time being, better to avoid Samsung laptops with A8 .


----------



## tkin (Feb 9, 2013)

akii17kr said:


> exactly !! amd has no such problems ..but if Samsung laptops have such problems still now ??,
> isn't there a thread of Samsung series 3 laptop here so that we can know user's review.. ?


We stay the f**k away from samsung laptops and suggest users to do the same, who would buy and give a review? How about it, you do it, take the plunge and do the review


----------



## Ashokkumar01cbe (Feb 9, 2013)

hey what about the amd powerd hp laptops...


----------



## tkin (Feb 9, 2013)

Ashokkumar01cbe said:


> hey what about the amd powerd hp laptops...


As good as they get, but HP doesn't provide Win 7 drivers for the 2313AX model(only).


----------



## bhvm (Oct 20, 2013)

You will be very satisfied with AMD 10 laptops (any good brand)
I got one for my sister (She's into media) That is Acer 5560 with AMD A6 only and 4Gb Ram, 500GB HDD, AMD 6250G GFX (320 Shaders) for 27k and performance is top notch for Photo and video editing. A10 must be superb!!


----------

